#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Яйца и молоко

## Sesin

Подскажите, пожалуйста, чем можно полноценно заменить яйца и молочные продукты? Не только с точки зрения полезных веществ, но и в качестве составляющих многих блюд. 

Спасибо  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alexeiy

Существуют соевые "молочные" продукты. 
Вкус на любителя  :Smilie:  Как источник белка - тоже неоднозначно.

----------

Sesin (09.02.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Растительные заменители молока бывают ещё из орехов (кедровое и миндальное).
Бывает сухое молоко из кукурузной патоки.




> «Молоко» из кедровых орехов
> 
> Это молоко (его еще называют «постное молоко» или «ореховые сливки») готовят по следующему рецепту. В деревянной ступе деревянным пестиком растереть очищенные от скорлупы семена кедра, понемногу подливая воду, чтобы получилась кашица, и разлить ее в горшки. Затем в печи (или в духовке) довести эту смесь до кипения. Слить в банки и закупорить.
> Применять как сильнодействующее общеукрепляющее эффективное средство при лечении туберкулеза, болезней почек и мочевого пузыря.


http://aliveplanet.narod.ru/2003/1/nuts.htm

----------

Sesin (09.02.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

я ем и то и то

----------


## Sesin

Если кому интересно, вот тут - http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veganstvo...rter-guide.htm я нашел ответ на свой вопрос  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.02.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, чем можно полноценно заменить яйца и молочные продукты?


я очень даже рекомендую *не заменять* эти продукты, а использовать. Можно просто найти вегератианские яйца - это очень ценный белок, нужный и для всего тела, и для мозга в частности. Молоко, понятно, хорошо только для тех у кого нет проблемы с лактозой, но даже тем, у кого есть, йогурты и другие кисло-молочные продукты в ограниченных количествах ничего плохого не сделают. В случае если совсем дело плохо, то действительно соевое молоко вполне подходит. Впрочем, соя и ее продукты вполне идут и как самостоятельное питание, а не заменитель чего-то.

----------

Sesin (13.02.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (07.04.2010)

----------


## Sesin

К сожалению, процесс производства яиц связан с ужасными условиями и жестокими страданиями кур. 
Что касается белка - "Яйца представляют немалую угрозу для здоровья людей, т.к. в корм курам добавляют бесчисленного количества антибиотиков, пестицидов и других химических веществ Желток одного яйца содержит предельно допустимую суточную норму холестерина - 200 мг! Те полезные вещества, которые содержатся в яйцах можно получить из растительных продуктов."

Вот полезная таблица  :Smilie: 



Тут очень подробно, если что: http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veg-healt...-cancer.htm#03

----------

Joy (04.10.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

> К сожалению, процесс производства яиц связан с ужасными условиями и жестокими страданиями кур.


 Я много лет жила в деревне и могу сказать, что куры в деревенских условиях не страдают. Потому можно покупать домашние яйца или от тех кур, которых содержат не в клетках (cage free). Также хороши те продукты, которые называются organic - то есть без вредных и вообще каких-либо добавок. Многие на западе уже перешли на т.н. organic food, то есть без антибиотиков, пестицидов и прочей дряни. Есть также и фермы, которые перешли на содержание животных и птицы в свободных условиях. Конечно проблема найти и быть уверенным, что все это так и есть, но в этом нет ничего невозможного.

----------

Sesin (13.02.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Также хороши те продукты, которые называются organic - то есть без вредных и вообще каких-либо добавок.


Дорого! 25$ за 2 кг.

----------


## Yeshe

> Дорого! 25$ за 2 кг.


 во-первых, зачем вы сюда поставили картинку ни к селу ни к городу? Здесь разговор не о мясе. Убрали бы вы ее. :|

Во-вторых, это понятно, что если овощи выращивать без пестицидов, то их вырастает меньше по весу, чем с пестицидами, потому чтобы выращивание их было выгодно, приходится стимулировать фермеров - платить больше за меньшее количество без вредных добавок. Кстати, курица без гормонов и антибиотиков тоже лучше чем дешевая, но с вышеуказанными добавками. И яйца производимые такими курами тоже лучше. Потому все же лучше меньше и дороже да лучше.

----------


## Поляков

> во-первых, зачем вы сюда поставили картинку ни к селу ни к городу? Здесь разговор не о мясе. Убрали бы вы ее. :|


Убрал. (Это просто фотографии несушек, что вы в самом деле.)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Я много лет жила в деревне и могу сказать, что куры в деревенских условиях не страдают. Потому можно покупать домашние яйца или от тех кур, которых содержат не в клетках (cage free). Также хороши те продукты, которые называются organic - то есть без вредных и вообще каких-либо добавок. Многие на западе уже перешли на т.н. organic food, то есть без антибиотиков, пестицидов и прочей дряни. Есть также и фермы, которые перешли на содержание животных и птицы в свободных условиях. Конечно проблема найти и быть уверенным, что все это так и есть, но в этом нет ничего невозможного.


Кстати, на фермах и в деревне яйца не оплодотворённые? в деревне я так полагаю скорее всего они могут быть оплодотворёнными, а это уже большая разница..

----------


## Вова Л.

> Кстати, на фермах и в деревне яйца не оплодотворённые? в деревне я так полагаю скорее всего они могут быть оплодотворёнными, а это уже большая разница..


А что значит оплодотворенные-неоплодотворенные?

----------


## Neroli

> А что значит оплодотворенные-неоплодотворенные?


Неоплодотворенные - это по сути просто куриная яйцеклетка.  
Оплодотворенные возникают после общения курицы с петухом, в потенциале цыпленок.

----------

Вова Л. (14.02.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Неоплодотворенные - это по сути просто куриная яйцеклетка.  
> Оплодотворенные возникают после общения курицы с петухом, в потенциале цыпленок.


Спасибо. Я раньше и не знал, что такое возможно. Получается, при поедении яиц жс не убиваются.

----------


## Yeshe

> Most commercially produced chicken eggs intended for human consumption are unfertilized, since the laying hens are kept without roosters.


 Наиболее широко в качестве продуктов производятся беззародышевые яйца, поскольку куры содержатся без петухов. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_(food) 



ЗЫ. А вегетарианские - это к тому же от тех птиц, которых кормят только зерновыми.

----------


## Поляков

> ЗЫ. А вегетарианские - это к тому же от тех птиц, которых кормят только зерновыми.


Ого. Это значит, что им не дают ничего кроме зерна с целью получить на выходе "яйца вегетарианские"?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Наиболее широко в качестве продуктов производятся беззародышевые яйца, поскольку куры содержатся без петухов. 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_(food) 
> ...


Получается из деревни лучше не брать, т.к. там наверняка с петухами курицы бегают.

----------


## Neroli

> Спасибо. Я раньше и не знал, что такое возможно. Получается, при поедении яиц жс не убиваются.


Если быть совсем точными, то у кур случается *партеногенез*. 



> (от греч. parthénos — девственница и ...генез), девственное размножение, одна из форм полового размножения организмов, при которой женские половые клетки (яйцеклетки) развиваются без оплодотворения


Интересная инфа: http://potka.ru/partenogenez.html

----------

Вова Л. (15.02.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Не хочу открывать новую тему - спрошу тут.

Существуют разные мнения насчет того, сколько яиц можно съедать в неделю. Не так давно в новостях прошла инфа, что если съедать более 7ми яиц в неделю, то повышается риск внезапной смерти.  :EEK!:  Потом эта информация была кем-то опровергнута. Как я поняла, основная проблема кроется в большой дозе холестерина, содержащегося в желтке. (а если желток убирать, и есть только белок?)... 

Мне, как оволакто-вегетарианке, для которой яйца - один из основных источников животного белка, важно знать, сколько яиц я могу съедать, не навредив своему здоровью. 

Есть ли у форумчан какие-то мнения на сей счет?

----------


## Ostrbor

Интересно, откуда травоядные берут животный белок?

Посмотрите таблицу незаменимых аминокислот и их источников.

----------


## Aion

> Есть ли у форумчан какие-то мнения на сей счет?


Вот что пишут:


> Если вы человек с повышенной дозой холестерина в крови, вам стоит уменьшить потребление продуктов, содержащих яица, и съедать за неделю 2 желтка и и 6-8 белков. Здоровым же людям не рекомендуется превышать дозу яиц в количетсве 5 штук в неделю при обычном потреблении майонеза и кондитерских изделий. ©


 Моё мнение: доверьтесь своему чутью...

----------

Аньезка (07.04.2010)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Яйца как и любой другой продукт имеют полезные и вредные стороны. Избыточный холестерин компенсируется в них комплексом жирорастворимых витаминов и полноценным легкоусвояемым белком. Витамины содержатся как раз в желтке.
Исходя из своего чисто субъективного опыта, я бы посоветовал всё же не пытаться кушать больше яиц, компенсируя отсутствие мяса в рационе, а обратить свой взор на растительные источники белка. Сочетание белка, содержащегося в злаках и бобовых, обеспечивает организм всеми незаменимыми аминокислотами.
Традиционные растительные источники белка- тофу, темпе (соевые продукты) и сейтан (пшеничный белок).

----------

Аньезка (09.04.2010)

----------


## Нико

Честно говоря, никогда не понимала, почему многие вегетарианцы избегают яйца и молоко. В магазинах в основом продают "незародышевые" яйца, а молоко вообще при чём?

----------


## Ондрий

> Честно говоря, никогда не понимала, почему многие вегетарианцы избегают яйца и молоко. В магазинах в основом продают "незародышевые" яйца, а молоко вообще при чём?


просто еще одна секта

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Честно говоря, никогда не понимала, почему многие вегетарианцы избегают яйца и молоко. В магазинах в основом продают "незародышевые" яйца, а молоко вообще при чём?


Здесь речь уже не только о нежелании косвенно участвовать в убийстве животных, но и в их эксплуатации и издевательствах, ибо получение молока и яиц индустриальными способами сопряжено с мучениями животных.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Честно говоря, никогда не понимала, почему многие вегетарианцы избегают яйца и молоко. В магазинах в основом продают "незародышевые" яйца, а молоко вообще при чём?


Это уже веганство (если не есть совсем животных продуктов).

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Интересно, откуда травоядные берут животный белок?
> Посмотрите таблицу незаменимых аминокислот и их источников.


Для жизни нет необходимости в животном белке.

----------


## Аньезка

Люди, а где вы соевые продукты нормальные покупаете (я не про молоко)?
У нас в магазе продается какой-то сухой кошмар кошмарный... либо же типа тофу, но абсолютно омерзительное на вкус. Есть с чем сравнить: жила в Голландии и у них был отменный отдел в супермаркете соевых продуктов с такими котлетками из сои, плюс в китайских ресторанах домашнее тофу незабываемое.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Люди, а где вы соевые продукты нормальные покупаете (я не про молоко)?
> У нас в магазе продается какой-то сухой кошмар кошмарный... либо же типа тофу, но абсолютно омерзительное на вкус. Есть с чем сравнить: жила в Голландии и у них был отменный раздел в супермаркете соевых продуктов с такими котлетками из сои, плюс в китайских ресторанах домашнее тофу незабываемое.


Единственно что я знаю, есть такая компания: http://www.malika.ru/
Там у них есть адреса магазинов.
Сам ещё не пробовал.

----------

Аньезка (09.04.2010)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Да уж. В моём городе есть специальный супермаркет здоровых продуктов, там  огромный выбор вегетарианских полуфабрикатов.
Я бы посоветовал приготовить домашние тофу и сейтан. Рецепты наверняка есть в гугле.

----------


## Ostrbor

Подскажите, какие сорта сыра производят в России без использования сычужного фермента?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Люди, а где вы соевые продукты нормальные покупаете (я не про молоко)?


В Москве есть хороший вегетарианский магазин с вполне демократичными ценами. Располагается он по адресу: м. Октябрьское поле, улица Ирины Левченко, 6  телефон/факс (499) 943-62-28

Ассортимент довольно обширный, поэтому с пустыми руками вряд ли уедете.

----------

Аньезка (23.04.2010), Ната (01.05.2010)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> ЗЫ. А вегетарианские - это к тому же от тех птиц, которых кормят только зерновыми.


Так кур вобщем то и кормят зерновыми, либо комбикормами растительного происхождения. Во всяком случае, мясом кур никогда не кормят, так что любые яйца, так сказать, "вегетарианские". Хотя в этом определении логика странная, ИМХО  :Wink:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Подскажите, какие сорта сыра производят в России без использования сычужного фермента?


Вот нашла такую информацию:




> Кисломолочные сыры реализуют в свежем виде. Свертывание молока при изготовлении сыров этой группы проводится кислотным, путем развития лактококков, или кислотно-сычужным способами. Продолжительность свертывания 6…8 ч. 
> 
> Ассортимент сыров данной группы в России представлен следующими сырами: сливочный, чайный, диетический, черкасский, клинковый и др. Эти сыры готовят из молока, пахты или их смеси. Технология кисломолочных сыров близка к технологии творога.


http://www.cheeser.ru/proizvodstvo/kislo.html


Но опять таки нужно смотреть этикетку, потому что и такие сыры могут содержать сычужные ферменты.

----------


## Gaza

> В Москве есть хороший вегетарианский магазин с вполне демократичными ценами. Располагается он по адресу: м. Октябрьское поле, улица Ирины Левченко, 6 телефон/факс (499) 943-62-28
> 
> Ассортимент довольно обширный, поэтому с пустыми руками вряд ли уедете


телефон у них не работает.

Сайта, видимо, тоже нет?

----------


## Gaza

> Кисломолочные сыры реализуют в свежем виде. Свертывание молока при изготовлении сыров этой группы проводится кислотным, путем развития лактококков, или кислотно-сычужным способами. Продолжительность свертывания 6…8 ч. 
> 
> Ассортимент сыров данной группы в России представлен следующими сырами: сливочный, чайный, диетический, черкасский, клинковый и др. Эти сыры готовят из молока, пахты или их смеси. Технология кисломолочных сыров близка к технологии творога.


Это, видимо, белые сыры вроде адыгейского или чанаха, да?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> телефон у них не работает.
> Сайта, видимо, тоже нет?


Сайт есть, но там как-то все нагромождено и он давно не обновляется - www.soyka.ru  Магазин же при этом довольно активно функционирует и прекращать свою деятельность абсолютно не спешит  :Smilie: .

----------

Gaza (22.04.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Так кур вобщем то и кормят зерновыми, либо комбикормами растительного происхождения. Во всяком случае, мясом кур никогда не кормят, так что любые яйца, так сказать, "вегетарианские". Хотя в этом определении логика странная, ИМХО


кур кормят дохлыми курами: технология: после убоя, или падежа собирают тушки, перья, и всякую дрянь и в камеру высокого давления с высокой температурой, там все превращается в муку: мясо-костная, а потом в рацион... А еще жестокое обращение с курами...
В общем: если вдумываться по полной, то надо воздухом питаться из баллона  :Cool:  или к тетке, в глушь, в Саратов..

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> кур кормят дохлыми курами: технология: после убоя, или падежа собирают тушки, перья, и всякую дрянь и в камеру высокого давления с высокой температурой, там все превращается в муку: мясо-костная, а потом в рацион...


Кур накормленных курами не больше, чем кошек и собак, пущенных на чебуреки. Уверяю вас  :Smilie:  
В рацион птиц входят корма с высоким содержанием пищевых добавок, которые стимулируют рост. Производитель заинтересован в получении максимальной прибыли и ему просто невыгодно кормить куриц чем попало.

----------


## Майя П

> Производитель заинтересован в получении максимальной прибыли и ему просто невыгодно кормить куриц чем попало.


в производстве любого мяса, почти 50% стоимости - стоимость утилизации продуктов переработки после забоя. Почитайте бизнес-план. Конечно
производитель заинтересован в максимальной прибыли, тем более в России, где воровство на подобных производствах тоже максимально. Вон на мясоккомбинатах Абрамовича уносят так всю прибыль. Поэтому и закрываются производства, и едим ГМО. И люди остаются безработными, проще кормить фермеров Канады или Австралии... Менталитет.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> в производстве любого мяса, почти 50% стоимости - стоимость утилизации продуктов переработки после забоя. Почитайте бизнес-план.


1. Покажите такой бизнес-план, где написано, что кур кормят своими же сородичами.
2. Мы говорим не о производстве мяса (бройлеры), а о курицах, которые несут яйца. Это разные вещи и мне сложно понять, откуда там столько отходов животного происхождения, что их хватает на питание следующим поколениям. Единственные массовые отходы в случае с курицами-несушками это помет. Им куриц не кормят.

Не понимаю зачем писать вещи, правдоподобность которых подкреплена лишь народными слухами и "желтой" прессой.

----------

Аньезка (24.04.2010), Буль (24.04.2010)

----------


## Майя П

поищите в инете, сами....
это практикуется давно.. еще в детстве меня это поразило и Яйца не могут быть вегетарианскими. Тем более куры расклевывают более слабых соседок. Закон джунглей, курятника то есть. Хороший бизнес план стоит от сотни тыс рублей, ха-ха никто вам не будет его показывать, тем более основы бизнеса рассказывать...

Вон, под Серпуховом завезли две семейные пары - американцев, обслуживают производство. Где то хххх== долларов зарплата. Местные не выдерживают конкуренцию. Это не желтая пресса, это реальность...

----------


## Hang Gahm

Употребление яиц само по себе не является убийством. Но в процессе их производства не очень-то заботятся о благополучии кур, их несущих, да и о нашем с вами благополучии. Смертность среди несушек в силу ряда причин высокая, дохлые тушки утилизируют, отходы-то нужно свести к минимуму.
Попробуйте кушать органические яйца. Куры, их несущие, спокойно гуляют, кушают органическое зерно, пьют чистую воду, их не пичкают гормонами.

----------

Майя П (24.04.2010)

----------


## Буль

> поищите в инете, сами....


Поискал.

Яндекс: бизнес-план птицефабрика Первая же строка




> Хороший бизнес план стоит от сотни тыс рублей, ха-ха никто вам не будет его показывать, тем более основы бизнеса рассказывать...


http://www.globalreach.ru/reports/bi...cefabriki.html 112 страниц всего 27 тыр. Я позвонил. У них тоже без переработки мяса. Наверное он "плохой"?




> Яйца не могут быть вегетарианскими


Даже если курам дают мясо разве это делает яйца не вегетарианскими? А если я закопаю кусок мяса в землю - выросший там рис тоже будет не вегетарианским?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2010), Леонид Ш (24.04.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Я не поняла, что значит "невегетарианские яйца"  :Big Grin: 
Яйцо - это клетка.
Яйцеклетки женщины-вегетарианки и женщины-мясоедки - это принципиально разные яйцеклетки?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Употребление яиц само по себе не является убийством. Но в процессе их производства не очень-то заботятся о благополучии кур, их несущих, да и о нашем с вами благополучии. Смертность среди несушек в силу ряда причин высокая, дохлые тушки утилизируют, отходы-то нужно свести к минимуму.
> Попробуйте кушать органические яйца. Куры, их несущие, спокойно гуляют, кушают органическое зерно, пьют чистую воду, их не пичкают гормонами.


Есть яйца типа "Счастливая курица" и "Омега-3", где на коробочке сказано, что они произведены по передовой технологии свободного (бесклеточного), т.е. безстрессового, содержания кур".

----------


## Майя П

сейчас появились экотуры, можно купить и съездить с детьми и посмотреть как все происходит  :Cool: , теоретизировать конечно можно... Но главное что в сухом остатке. 

а про яйцеклетки вегетарианки и мясоедки. Это вы у больных детей спросите....

Хорошие бизнес планы воплощаются в жизнь, а на те что ссылаетесь, они в инете гуляют  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Майя П

Из напитков молоко подавляет Ветер, увеличивает Слизь, чай подавляет Слизь и Желчь, возбуждает Ветер, вино подавляет Слизь, возбуждает Желчь. Молоко бывает разное по своему происхождению, поэтому разные  виды молока отличаются по вкусу и свойствам.	
1. Виды молока. У молока вкус первичный и вкус вторичный, т.е. вкус после переваривания – сладкий. Молоко обладает свойствами «маслянистое», «тяжелое», «прохладное». Молоко взращивает силы тела, придает телу цвет, яркость, бодрый вид. Оно очищает Ветер и Желчь, усиливает образование семени, но из-за таких своих свойств как «тяжесть» и «прохлада» увеличивает образование Слизи. Лучше всего парное молоко. Прокисшее молоко из-за кислоты своей порождает Слизь и способствует размножению червей. Если к молоку подлить воду и кипятить, пока эта вода не выпарится, молоко станет «легким» и «теплым» и будет лучше усваиваться. А молоко, кипяченное и выпаренное, но без добавки воды, будет «тяжелым» и плохо перевариваемым.
• Грудное молоко на вкус сладкое, по свойствам оно уравновешенное. Грудное молоко лечит болезни Ветра, Желчи и крови, укрепляет тело, при закапывании в нос и глаза лечит болезни глаз, при нанесении на раны – лечит раны, а если пить его кипяченым – придает силы. 
• Кобылье молоко сладкое на вкус, свойство у него «прохладное», оно подавляет Желчь и жар, снимает жажду, питает легкие.
• Коровье молоко на вкус сладкое, по свойству оно «прохладное», укрепляет силы, улучшает внешний вид и цвет, делает острым ум, снимает жажду, улучшает сон, питает Слизь.
• Овечье молоко сладкое, по свойствам оно «маслянистое» и «теплое». Это молоко хорошо питает тело, улучшает усвоение пищи, подавляет Ветер.
• Козье молоко сладкого вкуса, свойство у него «прохладное». Оно укрепляет тело, подавляет Желчь, снимает жар.
• Верблюжье молоко терпкое на вкус, по свойствам оно «прохладное», укрепляет тело, делает прочным кости и жилы, лечит цингу.
• Ячье молоко сладкое на вкус, по свойствам оно «прохладное», укрепляет тело, подавляет Ветер.
2. Молочные напитки.
• Кумыс готовится из кислого кобыльего молока, на вкус он кислый, по свойствам «легкий» и «прохладный». Кумыс усиливает желудочный огонь, снимает жар крови и Желчи, улучшает работу сердца, питает легкие, лечит паралич, болезни селезенки, цингу, геморрой, плохое усвоение масла и жиров. По данным современных исследований, кумыс помогает при атеросклерозе, коронарном стенозе, гипертонии, параличе, туберкулезе, хронических болезнях желудка, сахарном диабете и анемии. Готовят кумыс также из коровьего, овечьего, козьего и верблюжьего молока. Свежий кумыс имеет кислый терпкий вкус и «легкое» свойство. Оно усиливает желудочный огонь, лечит болезни, вызванные кровью и Желчью и болезни селезенки, снимает отравления лекарствами и пищей. Также он лечит скйа-рбаб, дму-чху и задержку мочи и болезни Слизи и Ветра.
• Простокваша готовится из коровьего, овечьего и козьего молока. Она обладает кислым терпким вкусом, после переваривания вторичный вкус у нее становится горьким. По свойства своим простокваша «маслянистая», «прохладная» и «легкая». Она помогает при жаре, вызванном сочетание инфекционной болезни и Слизи, при неровном жаре, инфекционном поносе. Сыворотка от простокваши очищает внутренние стенки сосудов, способствует росту зубов, лечит болезни толстой кишки. По современным данным простокваша лечит кровавый понос, тиф, пониженную секрецию желудочного сока, атеросклероз, болезни печени, желчного пузыря, кожи и костей, установлено, что простокваша-тараг защищает от радиоактивных излучений.

----------


## Буль

> Из напитков молоко подавляет Ветер, увеличивает Слизь


Молоко - это не напиток. Это коллоидная взвесь белка в сыворотке. Тибетским медикам надо бы это знать.

Во-вторых совершенно не понятно как молоко подавляет некий вете




> Прокисшее молоко из-за кислоты своей порождает Слизь и способствует размножению червей.


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Где???  :EEK!: 




> установлено, что простокваша-тараг защищает от радиоактивных излучений.


Какой сюрприз! И как же она это делает? Свинцовую защиту ставит?

Анекдот в тему: _цыганские учёные опровергли устойчивое заблуждение, состоящее в том, что Земля якобы круглая. А на самом деле она грязная и на зубах скрипит!_

----------

Pedma Kalzang (26.04.2010), Читтадхаммо (01.05.2010)

----------


## Майя П

расслабтесь и отвлекитесь  :Big Grin: 

У Тарковского есть хорошая фраза про зануду, кажется в Ностальгии..., тот же вариант  :Cry:

----------


## Буль

Предпочитаю занудство невежественности

----------

Вантус (01.05.2010), Майя П (25.04.2010), Читтадхаммо (01.05.2010)

----------


## Ostrbor

> Это, видимо, белые сыры вроде адыгейского или чанаха, да?


Надо смотреть на этикетку. Адыгейский тоже есть приготовленный на сычужном ферменте. Среди импортных я покупал Ольтермани и Тильзитер. Российский по идее должен быть дешевле, правда почти все, что я встречал сделано на сычуге.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Молоко - это не напиток. Это коллоидная взвесь белка в сыворотке. Тибетским медикам надо бы это знать.


Если коллоидную взвесь белка в сыворотке пьют - отчего же не напиток? И зачем это знать тибетским медикам?




> Во-вторых совершенно не понятно как молоко подавляет некий ветер


Ну, если Вам не понятно, то не значит, что не подавляет  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Какой сюрприз! И как же она это делает? Свинцовую защиту ставит?


Тут, похоже, стандартная ошиба. Не защищает непосредственно, а выводит нуклиды очень хорошо.

----------


## Буль

> Если коллоидную взвесь белка в сыворотке пьют - отчего же не напиток?


В Вашем понимании всё, что пьют - напиток?




> _
> Все эмигранты тут второго поколенья -
> От них сплошные недоразуменья:
> Они все путают - и имя, и названья, -
> И ты бы, Ваня, у них выл - "Ванья".
> 
> В. С. Высоцкий
> _


А вода - тоже, по-Вашему, напиток? Её же пьют! А водка?...

Бедный, несчастный русский язык! Was machen sie mit dir, mein armer Vater getan hat?




> И зачем это знать тибетским медикам?


Для понимания процесса





> Ну, если Вам не понятно, то не значит, что не подавляет


Вы пишете очевидные вещи. Обратного никто не утверждал.




> Тут, похоже, стандартная ошиба. Не защищает непосредственно, а выводит нуклиды очень хорошо.


Каким таким волшебным способом она это делает "очень хорошо"?

----------


## Вова Л.

Забавно, конечно, с такой скурпулезностью цепляться к слову "напиток", учитывая, что неизвестно, какое слово используется для этого в тибетском, а также для чего они это слово используют. 

По поводу вывода радионуклидов и меньшей чувствительности к радиации совершенно не обязательно, что там известен механизм. В данном случае (как и во многих случаях с лечением рака) часто толком мало что известно. Что-то кто-то откуда-то выделяет и оно работает. И на мышах и на людях можно зафиксировать положительный результат, но механизм действия очень сложно изучить (особенно в случае поликомпонентых субстанций природного происхождения. Даже если отдуа выделить активный компонент все равно конкрентый механизм оказывается часто неизвестен). Поэтому нужно определиться - Вам шашечки или ехать.

----------


## Буль

> Забавно, конечно, с такой скурпулезностью цепляться к слову "напиток", учитывая, что неизвестно, какое слово используется для этого в тибетском, а также для чего они это слово используют.


Совершенно с Вами согласен! Мне тоже кажется что доверять подобным переводам с тибетского следует с осторожностью.




> По поводу вывода радионуклидов и меньшей чувствительности к радиации совершенно не обязательно, что там известен механизм.


Если Вам неизвестен механизм, то как Вы можете утверждать то, что Вам известна причина? Вы можете это пояснить?

когда я жарю яичницу на ужин - на небе зажигаются звёзды, следовательно, звёзды зажигаются при жарке яичницы

----------


## Вова Л.

> Если Вам неизвестен механизм, то как Вы можете утверждать то, что Вам известна причина? Вы можете это пояснить?
> 
> когда я жарю яичницу на ужин - на небе зажигаются звёзды, следовательно, звёзды зажигаются при жарке яичницы


Человек принимает нечто, у него от этого уменьшается количество раковых клеток (или последствия радиации). Как это происходит - не известно, но известно, что у тех, кому это нечто не дают все остается на месте. Как это рабтает - до конца не знают (или не знают вообще. Да и какая вобщем-то для медиков разница, если работает и побочных эфектов нет). Это, конечно, не про простоквашу, а в общем. Выводит ли простокваша радионуклиды врядли могли знать тибетские медики  :Smilie: .

----------


## Буль

Хм... Вот Вам пример определения причины без понимания механизма: раковый больной каждый день совершает много действий: пьёт воду, гуляет, принимает таблетки, молится Богу... В результате у него уменьшается количество раковых клеток. 

*Вывод:* конечно же ремиссия наступает из-за его молитв, однозначно! 

ой... или из-за родниковой воды?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Хм... Вот Вам пример определения причины без понимания механизма: раковый больной каждый день совершает много действий: пьёт воду, гуляет, принимает таблетки, молится Богу... В результате у него уменьшается количество раковых клеток. 
> 
> *Вывод:* конечно же ремиссия наступает из-за его молитв, однозначно! 
> 
> ой... или из-за родниковой воды?


Исследования же проводятся не для одного человека, а для группы + до этого исследуют на мышах, которые не молятся и воду пьют из-под крана.

----------


## Буль

Тибетские доктора проводили исследования действия простокваши на облучённых мышей???  :EEK!:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Тибетские доктора проводили исследования действия простокваши на облучённых мышей???


Я же написал, что говорю в общем, что вопросы "как именно это происходит" тут не катят ни тибетским врачам, ни западным. А про тибетских врачей и радиацию я в предыдущих сообщениях уже написал.

----------


## Буль

> Я же написал, что говорю в общем, что вопросы "как именно это происходит" тут не катят ни тибетским врачам, ни западным.


К западным врачам этот вопрос просто не применим, т.к. по-моему ни один западный врач не утверждал то, что простокваша "задерживает излучение"




> А про тибетских врачей и радиацию я в предыдущих сообщениях уже написал.


Однако, некоторые тибетские врачи имеют  какие-то основания утверждать такой результат, очевидно не разбираясь в процессе! Что удручает...

----------


## Майя П

> Однако, некоторые тибетские врачи имеют  какие-то основания утверждать такой результат, очевидно не разбираясь в процессе! Что удручает...


Восхищаюсь! критике ....  :Big Grin: .
Мыслящему человеку респект!  :Cool: , 
Только вот проблемка: принцип логики западных менеджеров привел к выводу, что молоко - вредно, покупайте соевый концентрат, и кормите своих детей  :Kiss: 
Кстати, вы не знаете почему сейчас много больных и детей особенно?

----------


## Буль

> Только вот проблемка: принцип логики западных менеджеров привел к выводу, что молоко - вредно, покупайте соевый концентрат, и кормите своих детей


Я не знаю о каких менеджерах Вы пишете, поэтому я не могу назвать их решение "проблемой"




> Кстати, вы не знаете почему сейчас много больных и детей особенно?


Ваш вопрос из разряда: "Вы уже перестали пить коньяк по утрам?". Я никогда не пил коньяк по утрам, поэтому не мог перестать это делать. Так же я не обладаю информацией о том, что "сейчас много больных и детей особенно", поэтому не могу объяснить почему Вы так думаете.

----------


## Вова Л.

*Майя П*

А откуда, кстати, цитата?

----------


## Майя П

> Я не знаю о каких менеджерах Вы пишете, поэтому я не могу назвать их решение "проблемой"
> 
> 
> 
> Ваш вопрос из разряда: "Вы уже перестали пить коньяк по утрам?". Я никогда не пил коньяк по утрам, поэтому не мог перестать это делать. Так же я не обладаю информацией о том, что "сейчас много больных и детей особенно", поэтому не могу объяснить почему Вы так думаете.



Один из излюбленных способов извращения темы и доведения ее до абсурда и провокацией страдающего интеллегента - является ваш вариант ответов ...уважаемый Бао  :Stick Out Tongue:   можете меня банить еще  и еще  :Big Grin:  
Поэтому ответы вам считаю бессмысленной тратой времени  :Cool:

----------


## Майя П

> *Майя П*
> 
> А откуда, кстати, цитата?


"Основы древней традиционной медицины"
Библиография:
1.	«Чжуд-ши» канон тибетской медицины. – Улан-Удэ: ОАО Республиканская типография» 2003.  
2.	Атлас тибетской медицины. Вайдурья онбо– Москва: Галарт, 1994.
3.	Абу али Ибн Сина Канон врачебной науки М., в трех частях. Издательство «Мико коммерческий вестник» Ташкент. Издательство «ФАН» Академия наук республики Узбекистан 1994
4.	Б. Агула. Анагаах ухаан. Медицина. – Изд-во учебно-образовательной лит-ры  Автономного района Внутренняя Монголия (далее АРВМ), тт. I-III, 2003.
5.	Асеева Т.А., Хапкин И.С., Дашиев Д.Б., Федотовский Н.Н. О некоторых принципах
составления и  использования тибетских многокомпонентых лекарственных смесей// Раст.ресурсы.- 1985. Т.21, вып.1.
6.	Ба Бой Юи. Монгол Анагаах Ухааны Овчний зуйн махбодын судлал. Учение о первоэлементах в традиционной монгольской медицине. – Народное изд-во АРВМ, 2004
7.	Бабтбагана. Монгол судлалын нэвтэрхтй толь (анагаах ухаан). Энциклопедический  словарь по монголистике (раздел медицина). –  Народное изд-во АРВМ. – 2002. 
8.	Я.Ганбаяр, Н. Томорбаатар. Монгол анагаах ухааны ундэсэн онол. Основы монгольской традиционной медицины. Улаанбаатар. – 2003.
9.	Я.Ганбаяр. Монгол эмийн жорын гарын авалга. Рецептурный справочник монгольской традиционной медицины. Улаанбаатар. – 2001.
10.	Дамцагдорж. Ертоцийн сав шимийн ялгаа, шашин гарсан ёсон, 
харанхуйг арилгагч зул. Дамцагдорж (1782-1848) «Светоч религии рассеивающей мрак – классификация явлений и предметов» О формирование Вселенной и появлении религии».
11.	Д.Дагвадорж. Монголын гун ухааны уламжал тогтсон таалал. Формирование традиционной системы монгольской философии. – Улаанбаатар, 1994.
12.	Дармаамаарамба Лубсанчойрог. Алтан хадмал. Золотой подстрочный комментарий. – Народное изд-во АРВМ, 1984.
13.	Дармаамаарамба Лубсанчойрог. Зарлигийн эрхэст харанхуйг арлигагч зул. Свеча, рассеивающая мрак устных наставлений. – Народное изд-во АРВМ, 1998.
14.	Дармаамаарамба Лубсанчойрог. Бэрх оньсны учир зангилааг тайлагч. Развязывание спутанных узелков. Народное изд-во АРВМ. – 1998.
15.	Дармаамаарамба Лубсанчойрог. Алтанчимэг. Золотое украшение. Народное изд-во АРВМ. – 1998.
16.	Иванов В.В. чет и нечет: Асимметрия мозга и знаковых систем. – М., 1978 
17.	Дэсридсанчжаажамц. Хох бидэр. Вайдурья-онбо. Хух-хото: Народное изд-во АРВМ, 1992.
18.	Дэсридсанчжаажамц. Лхан-тхабс. Хух-хото: Изд-во национальных меньшинств,1992.
19.	Думдад уласын анагаах ухааны нэвтэрхий толь. Энциклопедический словарь китайской медцины. –  Изд-во научно-технической литературы АРВМ, 1991.
20.	Жан-Поль Ру «История империи монголов» Улан-Удэ, Издательство Бурятского госуниверситета 2006
21.	Б.Жигмэд. Монгол анагаах ухааны ундсэн онол. Основы монгольской традционной медицины. – Хух-хото: Народное изд-во АРВМ, 1998.
22.	Ч.Жугдэр. З.Агваанбалдангийн гунн ухааны узэл. Философские воззрения З.Агваанбалдана. – Улаанбаатар,1978. 
19.Х.Жунай. Монгол анагаах ухааны овчнийг билгийг задлан эмчлэх 
товч. Обзор диагностики и лечения монгольской традиционной медицины. – Изд-во научно-технической и медицинской литературы АРВМ, 1991.  
     20 А.Лима-де-Фариа Эволюция без отбора. Из-во  Москва МИР, 1991
     21. Лотман Ю.М. Феномен Культуры // Лотман Ю.М. Избранные статьи в 3 тт. Таллинн       
     1992.-Т.3.
     22. Лотман Ю.М. Динамическая модель семиотической системы // Там же
     23. Лотман Ю.М. Асимметрия и диалог // Там же	
     24  Гаваа Лувсан Традиционные и современные аспекты восточной медицины. Москва 
     АО «Московские учебники и Картолитография» 2000 
25.Олзийбаяр. Монгол анагаах ухааны сэтгэц зуй. Психологические аспекты монгольской традиционной медицины. – Изд-во научно-технической лит-ры АРВМ, 2001.
26. А.Позднеев. Учебник Тибетской медицины. Санкт-Петербург. – 1908.
27. Д.Пунцог Подробные наставления по моксатерапии – «Ясное зерцало светлого 
стекла». Перевод Д.Дашиева компьютерный текст, библиотека отдела БАВ 
28. В.Н.Пупышев ОснТибетская медицина
28. Саган Сэцэн. Эрдэнийн эрх. Драгоценные четки. Фотопринтное издание. 1957.
29.  Т.С. Сорокина История медицины: учебник для студ. высш.мед. учебн. заведений – М.:Издательский центр «Академия», 2008.-560 с.
30. Ч.Сурэнжав. Монгол анагаах ухааны дотор овчин судлал. Внутренние болезни в монгольской  традиционной медицине. –  Народное изд-во АРВМ, 1997.
24. Ч.Сураэнжав. Монгол анагаах ухааны эмчлэх зарчим ба аргын судлал. Исследование методики и методов лечения в монгольской традиционной медицине. –  Хух-хото,1986.
25. С.Сэсрэгдорж, Ч.Чимэдрагчаа, С.Хишигжаргал, Д.Цэрэндагва. Б.Чулуунчимэг. Монголын анагаах ухааны овчнийг анагаах увдис. Наставления монгольской традиционной медицины по лечению болезней. – Улаанбаатар, 2005.
26. Н.Томорбаатар. Монгол Анагаах Ухааны Халуун овчин. Болезни «жара» в монгольской традиционной медицине. –  Улаанбаатар,1998.
27. Н.Томорбаатар, Д.Цэрэндагва, Б.Лагшма, С.Олдох. Толгой овдолтийг Орно Дорно анагаах ухаанд оношлож, эмчлэх арга. Диагностика и лечение головной боли в Восточной и Европейской медицине. – Улаанбаатар, 2001.
28. Цагаанхуу. Монгол эмнэлгийн оношлох ухаан. Диагностика в традиционной монгольской медицине. – Изд-во монгольского университета АРВМ, 2001.
29. Д.Цэрэндагва, М.Амбага, Н.Томорбаатар, Б.Саранцэцэг, Ц.Наратогс. Ханах засал. Кровопускание. –  Улаанбаатар, 2003.
30. Д.Цэрэндагва, Б.Балдансамбуу. Монгол эмнэлгийн дотор овчний оношзуй. Диагностика внутренних болезней в традционной монгольской медицине. – Улаанбаатар, 2003.
31. Ишбалжир. Дорвон аршан. Четыре аршана. Народное изд-во АРВМ, 1998.
32. Эм заслын саран хаан. Лунный царь лекарств и процедур. Изд-во научно-технической лит-ры АРВМ, 1985.
33. Ч.Эрдэнэ. Их гурвалжин угшил ба оргил (тайладууд). Три великие ущелья и вершины (комментарии).  – Улаанбаатар, 2002.

----------


## Майя П

Вова Л.
Если вы помните историю создания Вайдурья-онбо? сколько было уничтожено первоисточников, часть все таки сохранилась.... Поэтому привожу библиографию. Еще нужно добавить: Аштанга Хридая Самхита (Вагбхата Муни)
Раздел 1. Сутрастхана
Глава 9. Дравьяди вигьяния – знание о веществах



По Аристотелю "Знания не исчезают"  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вова Л.
> Если вы помните историю создания Вайдурья-онбо? сколько было уничтожено первоисточников, часть все таки сохранилась.... Поэтому привожу библиографию. Еще нужно добавить: Аштанга Хридая Самхита (Вагбхата Муни)
> Раздел 1. Сутрастхана
> Глава 9. Дравьяди вигьяния – знание о веществах
> 
> 
> 
> По Аристотелю "Знания не исчезают"


Вы же откуда-то скопировали ту цитату. Вопрос - октуда. Это явно современный источник (поскольку было про радиацию). Приведите, пожалуйста, источник (не надо "первоисточник", просто источник откуда был сделан копи-пэйст).

----------

Буль (06.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, вы не знаете почему сейчас много больных и детей особенно?


Потому что если раньше больные (не только взрослые, но и дети) естественно умирали от болезней, то сейчас их всё чаще спасают от смерти.

И это если не вспоминать об экологии, образе жизни и т.д., т.п. и кГ.

----------

Буль (06.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Вы же откуда-то скопировали ту цитату. Вопрос - октуда. Это явно современный источник (поскольку было про радиацию). Приведите, пожалуйста, источник (не надо "первоисточник", просто источник откуда был сделан копи-пэйст).



читайте внимательно пост  :Cool: , если непонятно еще раз...., там указано

и по поводу термина "напиток" из википедии: Напи́ток (от гл. напитать) — жидкость, предназначенная для питья.  :Cry:

----------


## Вова Л.

Спасибо. Вижу, что это сборник. То есть источник информации о антирадиоактивных свойствах простокваши пока что не ясен (там не указана конкретная сслыка?).

----------


## Майя П

После взрыва в Чернобыле было несколько групп детей, которых лечили определенным образом..., более того, в моей семье несколько месяцев жил ребенок из Беларуссии с нарушением крови... . Но обсуждать серьезные темы, не удел этого форума  :Cry: . 
А по поводу увеличения количества больных, особенно детей.. Посмотрите структуру за несколько лет и сделайте хотя бы примитивный анализ... . Изменилась коренным образом структура причин заболеваемости и смертности.
При относительном улучшении качества жизни. Вот и вывод: относительно 4 противников болезни...

----------


## Буль

> После взрыва в Чернобыле было несколько групп детей, которых лечили определенным образом...,


... простоквашей?




> более того, в моей семье несколько месяцев жил ребенок из Беларуссии с нарушением крови... .


... и к чему Вы это написали? Просто пытаюсь понять: каким образом проживание больного ребёнка в Вашей семье относится к открытым тибетскими врачевателями чудесных свойств простокваши?




> Но обсуждать серьезные темы, не удел этого форума .


Ах, ну да, ну да! Вы знаете много, но Васъ не поймутъ...

Уважаемая Майя П, ввиду того, что Вы подобным образом часто нарушаете правило форума. я вынужден вынести Вам предупреждение. 

*На форуме принято отвечать за свои слова и следить за точностью и корректностью своих высказываний и сообщаемой информации.*




> А по поводу увеличения количества больных, особенно детей.. Посмотрите структуру за несколько лет и сделайте хотя бы примитивный анализ... .


Структуру чего?




> Изменилась коренным образом структура причин заболеваемости и смертности


"структура причин"... о, будды! На каком языке это написано? Очевидно, что не на русском...

А кто, простите, определяет эту "структуру причин заболеваемости"? И насколько достоверно он это делает?

----------


## Майя П

Бао, теперь можете банить, так как ВАМ посвящаю  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Среди многочисленных наследственных форм эпилепсии четко выделяется одна, при которой предрасположение к судорогам (проявляющееся не у всех) сочетается с целым рядом характерологических особенностей, развивающихся как у больных, так и у здоровых передатчиков. Сюда относятся ... конфликтность, мелочность, сверхаккуратность, педантичность, не соответствующая рангу поставленной цели, назойливость, вязкость, обстоятельность, неумение выделить главное, злобность, причудливо сочетающаяся с сентиментальностью (Эфроимсон В. 77., Блюмина М. Г., 1978).

   Ясно, что наличие одной, двух, трех личностных особенностей из перечисленных выше не может свидетельствовать о наличии эпилептоидной характерологии. Например, повышенная аккуратность и педантизм могут быть следствием строгого воспитания или синдрома навязчивости, защитной реакцией при церебральной астенизации или плохой памяти.
(Фрагменты книги 

В. П. Эфроимсон
ГЕНЕТИКА ЭТИКИ И ЭСТЕТИКИ
"Талисман" 1995

10.1. Эпилептоидность и ее генетика)

что называется пальцем в небо... :Cool: 
вам не нужно поддерживать эти черты (тьфу 3 раза) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Буль

Я оставлю это как образчик Вашей медицинской профнепригодности.

----------

Майя П (07.05.2010)

----------


## Майя П

спасибо Бао
Исхожу из тезиса его святейшества Далай-ламы XIY: 
наши лучшие друзья - это наши враги....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Джыш

Бао, это все Майя  :Smilie:

----------

